# Remounting tele bindings???



## wasatch_angler (Oct 23, 2010)

Re-drill, new holes need to be a minimum of 1cm from the others. plug the old holes- you can probably get some from a local shop for free.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Mountain Outfitters*

Go to Mountain Outfitters on Ridge St in your town for tele stuff. Pups for the tune. I tune my own skiis but you can't beat a pre-season shop tune. DON'T put them in the same holes, use the Paul Parker formula (from his book) to find out wear they should be. MO called my skiis company to mount them, this will put your mind at ease in a big turn. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

mountain outfitters is my go to tele store, been going there for years. Pup is good but I also tune my own I have access to a shop I worked in awhile back.


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

If the new bindings are the exact same hole pattern (as in same binding but new), then you can just use the old holes and new glue. If you are mounting bindings with different hole patterns then you need to plug the old ones and redrill. 
Make shure your new holes are at least 1/4 inch away from the old ones. As for mounting locations, use what ever system works best for you. Personally I mark cord center and mark the balance point then place the ball of my foot right on the balance point. Usuallly works out to be @ 2cm forward of cord center. But thats what works for me.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here is a nice article on mounting ski bindings....
Mounting Telemark Bindings

In general if the hole pattern matches *and the pin line* match then you can mount the new bindings in the same holes. Keep in mind that some bindings use the same hole pattern but moved the binding location w/ respect to those holes. 

New holes need to be offset at least 3X the hole diameter to avoid weak spots. For example a 3.6 dia. hole should be at least 10.8mm away from the nearest hole.

Double camber track skis are mounted with the pin line at the balance point, this effects how the tip of the ski lifts and is optimized for kick and glide. Single camber tele skis are mounted with the pin line at chord center, optimizing the ski for turning. Alpine ski are mounted with respect to the boot center, since your heels are locked down.

In the racing world folks have been experimenting with moving the mounting point a few centimeters above or below the 'normal' position, this changes how the ski behaves by placing more weight on the tip or tail. There seems to be no end of opinions on the pro and con of such practice. If you are trying to modify you ski for specific snow and trail conditions this makes some sense, if you only have one pair of skis I feel the 'normal' position provide a better all around ski.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

*use the right tool*

I almost forgot the most important mounting tip, use the right tool.

Screws for ski mounting *are not* phillips, they are Pozidrive #3. The pozidrive bit has 4 additional flutes in the valley of the big flutes. It's worth getting the right bit, I've seen way too many screw heads that were stripped out using a phillips. If you get the hex shank style bits they are pretty cheap... 

Pozi Drive Screwdriver Bits 1" - 712 Series from Wiha


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

investing a little time searching forums will probably answer all of your questions

there are a couple of variables for what you are asking

first, is the hole pattern the same on the new binding as the old - if they are g3, voile, or pretty much anything other than 22 designs (hammerheads) then they are probably the same 75 mm standard - if they are hammerheads, axls, or one of the rottafella ntn bindings then they are definitely different - easiest way to determine is to hold it up over the bare ski and see if the old holes are under the new holes

next, are you set on having them mounted in the same place? this would depend on if you really liked the way the ski turned with the old binding and if the 3 pin line is the same on the new binding

binding location, 3 pin line, and their relation to cord center and recommended alpine boot center are in constant debate in today's tele community

this is why I recommend using the search function, tele talk would be a much better place to go and search around a bit

:: View Forum - Telemark Talk Forum

basically you are weighing whether you are set on the ski's performance vs. the threat of pull out - there is always a risk of pulling out binding screws and there are a ton of variables like remount, glue, wood core vs. foam, skier size, hucking vs. cruising, quality of mount, heli-coil, etc.

I find it kind've funny that you would place the responsibility for your equipment on the comments you get on mountainbuzz, maybe you should just drop them by MO or Wilderness Sports - I think you'll find that at a good shop which both of these are, they are willing to work with you about a mount, but no one would guarantee that a binding won't pull out

TGR's forums are a good place to poke around too if you become interested in putting a heli-coil in your old holes

Teton Gravity Research Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

MattJ I find it kind of funny that you put so much into an answer, if you think its kind of funny I asked. Isn't this what this site is about, sharing knowledge and helping each other out? Also I am not placing the responsibility of my equipment on a bunch of random comments. I am just seeking a bit of info to head me in the direction I need to go.


----------

